# Info on Capacitators...



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

i've seen all types of systems with all types of stuff.... i've noticed my lights are dimmin as my system bumps, so i was thinkin bout a capacitator but i've also seen people who just get a extra battery and put it in their trunks... can it do the same job? i have a 1200watt amp powering 2 600 watt subs.....


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

i advise not to get a second battery unless you have a dual output altenator or a regulator for mutiple battery setups otherwise you will fry your altenator and or batteries. If you have 501 watts or higher I would suggest getting a 1farad capacitor.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

capacitor would be the best way to go, it's simple and clean looking. it will help out alot for bass that has pauses between hits but if you listen to something like old school magic mike with a bass line that never stops you will have no gain after the cap has discharged. although it will be no worse than what you currently have an issue with, it will help with the 90 or so percent of the music you listen to.

what amp and subs are you runnin'?


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

im running my 1200watt Crunch amp to my 2 12in Dhd 600 watt subs....... yup its a booghetto system but it works enough for my likings


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Ghetto is alright man. I spent $1K on a system for my truck way back when I was in high school and it sounded no better than the setup I installed in my friends Camry years later. Pioneer HU and 6 disc changer, 2 Jensen 4.5" 2-ways and 2 Jensen 6X9 3-ways. If you're on a low budget, buy what sounds decent for the money. High wattage expensive speakers will end up worthless and sound like shit unless you buy a good amp to run them. Cheapo low wattage consumption speakers running on deck power can be just fine.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Capacitors go a long way to solving the dimming light problem. Depending on how much power you're runnin', I'd recommend 1 farad per 500 watts of RMS power in your set-up as a minimum. Even though the industry standard is 1 farad per 1000 w/RMS, the systems we install seem to perform noticeably better when we double up the capacitance. My favorites at the moment (although pricey, but exceptional quality) are the Alumapro 5 and 15 farad capacitors. Twin batteries can be utilized, but only if you run a higher amp alt. or dual output alternator. As a less expensive alternative, some SPL competition cars that run multiple batteries use the PAC hi-amp relay to isolate the main vehicle battery from the system battery/batteries.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

while we're on the subject of capacitors. I have an mtx 4250d, with 2 12 inch 6124a's, and since you said 1 farad for each 1000 rms, I was thinkin a .5 farad rockford would be sufficient, you think it would?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was going to start another thread, but ill just use this one.

I have a sony x-plod 760 watt amp. Right now its only pushing 150 to each sub, and my lights dim. In the future I will be upgrading my subs. Do you think I should get a 1 farad cap or a .5 farad cap? And what is the difference between a regular cap and a cap with a meter on top of it?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *i advise not to get a second battery unless you have a dual output altenator or a regulator for mutiple battery setups otherwise you will fry your altenator and or batteries. If you have 501 watts or higher I would suggest getting a 1farad capacitor. *


True. All you need is a solenoid or battery isolator to seperate the batteries. 

isolators 

Once you have one of those you can run dual batteries off your stock alt.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

People, your lights would dim if you have a stock stereo, turn that shit up to the max and drive around with your lights on at night! I've tried it. Listen, upgrade your wires for alt and battery, maybe replace that old nissan batt with a reliable red top batt and upgrade ur wiring to your amps. And next time, buy better amps, maybe like a class D amp, so that it doesn't strain your electrical system. That's it, it's just that simple. If you got all that cash to pump out for caps and shit, you can buy a new batt and upgrade ur wiring for about the same price, maybe less.


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

upgrade the wiring??........ and which wiring is the one u talking bout........?


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Upgrade your wiring from the alt to + batt and batt to ground and engine to chassis. I had a question on this earlier, check the search for Big 3.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

so if i go buy a 1200W sony class D amp, i wont need a cap for that?


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

from what i learned here, im guessing you need a 1 Farad Cap.... right guys??


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Xclu21Sive said:


> *from what i learned here, im guessing you need a 1 Farad Cap.... right guys?? *


 That's correct... 1 farad cap for every 1000 watts RMS.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I got a class D audiobahn 1200 rms amp runnin at 1-ohm stock everything, batt/alt. But I know my lights will dim if I turn it up, that's why I don't turn the system up loud with the headlights on. I had a cap with a cheap amp, profile, 600 watts rms. I had a 1.5 farad cap by lightning audio with the monitor top. Basically it did this. Without the cap, when I turned up the system to 20 the lights would dim. With the cap, when I turned up the system to like 23, the lights would start to dim. And that was with a very good 1.5 farad cap. So you tell me, does the cap help much? No!!! 

Battery
Alternator
Get those, don't waste the money on the cap. You can get an optima red top for about the same price as a cap!!!


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

You try putting the cap on ur audiobahn????

btw vivid, dont get a sony amp..sony amps are crap i know cuz i have one.





mirrortints said:


> *I got a class D audiobahn 1200 rms amp runnin at 1-ohm stock everything, batt/alt. But I know my lights will dim if I turn it up, that's why I don't turn the system up loud with the headlights on. I had a cap with a cheap amp, profile, 600 watts rms. I had a 1.5 farad cap by lightning audio with the monitor top. Basically it did this. Without the cap, when I turned up the system to 20 the lights would dim. With the cap, when I turned up the system to like 23, the lights would start to dim. And that was with a very good 1.5 farad cap. So you tell me, does the cap help much? No!!!
> 
> Battery
> Alternator
> Get those, don't waste the money on the cap. You can get an optima red top for about the same price as a cap!!! *


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *Battery
> Alternator
> Get those, don't waste the money on the cap. You can get an optima red top for about the same price as a cap!!!*


listen just because i doesn't work to YOUR expectations. doesn't mean that he shouldn't get one. you said it yourself that on your old amp you only realized a marginal gain, that doesn't mean that they do not work. 

you have to understand that they do work and to what extent is on a per application basis. a battery alone will NOT eliminate a problem b/c you will eventually run down even an optima. a cap will lessen the burden that the system has on the car


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, but if he has only a 1200 watt amp, probably 600 rms, should he really be worrying about a cap?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

yes, more than a battery and alternator.


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

its not about how many watts your throwing its how many amps ur amp draws at the wattage that you use.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *its not about how many watts your throwing its how many amps ur amp draws at the wattage that you use.*


that is VERY true


----------

